# ISAS school



## Amal2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all,

We are planning to move sometime in the summer, my husband is moving next month and I am basically panicking .. Looking for schools, and house while far away is not fun at all.. so I am looking for prefreably american school (not the ASD, we cant aford it) and I came across the Inetrnational school of Art and Science and was wondering if anyone has their kids their and if its a good school... I am also open for any other school (American Circullum) within the 40 K budget.. I have 2 school aged kids , one is 8 and the other is 12 and I would like both of them to be in the same school.. Again my budget is 40K each... Also, if you would recommend housing/areas near school that would be great... 

Thanks
Amal
U.S.A


----------

